# Two Weeks Until Benjamin's Home!



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I am counting the days like a little kid before Christmas. I have met my new puppy at the breeder's twice now, first when he was 3 days old, and again at 6 weeks. He is now 7 weeks, and will be coming home with me two weeks from today. When I was trying to decide what to name him, I thought that a little dog should have a dignified name. Benjamin was one of the names I had in mind, and then when I saw his picture I thought "he's cute as a button!", so I decided to name him Benjamin Button. I'm sure you will all agree, he is very cute! Of course all Havanese puppies are cute, but I hope you will forgive me if I think he is the CUTEST PUPPY EVAH!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

oh you're right there. He's adorable. Is this your first dog?


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out some things about posting pictures on here, but I'll get it. Anway, just wanted to say, I am new to all this and I'm sure I'll have a lot of questions, but for now it's just a matter of trying not to break the budget at Petco! I have 2 crates for him, one for home and one for work. (He will be going to work with me every day - yay!) After searching endlessly for the perfect crate pads and returning several, I have decided on some soft fluffy blankets I found at Goodwill. Comfortable, washable, and didn't cost much -- I think I'm catching on.

One thing that is bothering me is that I know I am not supposed to let him play outside in public areas until he's had all his shots, which will be about a month and a half after I get him. I do not have a yard, but live right across the street from a little park. In fact, as I type this I am looking out the window at several people playing with their doggies. I can't wait until I can take him out for walks in some of our beautiful parks, but, I guess just like waiting these next two weeks, the time will pass and then we can go out and play as much as we want. In the meantime... I have plenty of toys, so we will make do with playing in the house.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh so cute! You are in for the time of your life, so build up those energy reserves because you will need it. We want lots of pictures and we want to know all the fun you are having with your new little one.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Yes, it is my first dog, except for when I was a kid, but those were family dogs. I have always only had cats, because I am out at work all day, but now that I am in a situation where I can have him at work, I am ready. Have been reading a lot, and it seems a bit overwhelming at times, but I'm sure we'll figure it out as we go. No offense to my cat... she is not much fun. The cat I used to have was snuggle and playful into old age, but my current kitty is pretty aloof and skittish. I am committed to caring for her, but watching people playing with their dogs has made me realize what I am missing! I work with a lot of elderly and disabled people, and I'm sure Benjamin will cheer them up immensely.

Thanks, Linda. I am planning to take a week's vacation the week after I get him, but I am a little worried about sleeplessness once I get back to work. I don't bounce back like I used to! My potty training plan is to have him sleep in a crate by my bed, and have him use wee wee pads in the bathroom, so hopefully we can both get right back to sleep. Whatever it takes, though. I am in love with him already!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

He is adorable and such a darling face too! It's no wonder that you're in love!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a sweet puppy!! The name you picked out suites him perfectly! Looking forward to seeing more pics when you get him home


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I like cats too. We had three for twenty years. This will be a little more work. LOL. I always like to give first timers some reading. And it's free. Before You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf

After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/AFTER You Get Your Puppy.pdf

Yeah we sure like pictures.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

So excited for you. I too am waiting. I have til the end of June. Luckily my breeder sends me pics once a week to keep me going. 
Your Benjamin looks adorable, about as adorable as my Ted Their colouring is somewhat similar actually. Lucky both of us!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Thanks, Dave, I appreciate it. I need all the help I can get, plus obsessively reading is helping me pass the time until Benjamin comes home.

Lise, I think there is a lot of competition around here for most adorable puppy! Your Ted is very cute, too.  You are right, he is very similar in coloring to my little guy. One thing (of many) I love about Havanese is the great variety of colors they come in. I really didn't have any preference, but I do have a black and white tuxedo cat, so they will set each other off nicely. I know it is a big adventure we are embarking upon, and am appreciative of the wealth of experience and information on these forums. As well as all of the adorable puppy and dog pics, of course!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

aw there is no real competition here. Every Hav is beautiful and so sweet but everyone of them have their own cuteness factor! When I went to the breeder to meet Ted, I think I would have taken anyone of them home. They were all very different, yet all of them had a major adorableness factor. So excited to finally start this journey


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Oh lise, you are right of course, there is no competition as to cutest Havanese, I have never seen one that was not adorable. If there is any "competition", though... I will admit that I think that overall the Havanese is the cutest best most adorable breed. Well, I guess that's why we chose them. Actually, there are other breeds I like also, such as Bichon and Maltese. The funny thing is I have not, up until now, thought of myself as a "dog person". There are a lot of dogs I do not particularly enjoy! I do not enjoy little tiny yapping "ankle biters" -- the stereotypical yappy small dog -- nor do I enjoy big slobbery dogs that jump up on me. I do like labs and golden retrievers, but they're too big and full of energy for my living situation. I'd love to live somewhere where I could have several dogs of all sizes, cats, chickens, and goats, but for now, a little Havanese will suit me just fine.

I wonder how many folks on here also have dogs of other breeds. I know there are a few -- just haven't had much time to get acquainted with everyone yet. Eventually, I would like to know about people's experiences with training their Havanese vs. training their other dogs. In my fantasy, my dog will be very smart, learn everything easily, and we will just sail along -- but I am prepared for other possibilities as well.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!
I think you will find your hav WILL be easy to train, smart and will fit right into your family the way you are dreaming!!  Assuming your hav is coming from a reputable breeder, of course! 

LOL, I too am NOT a dog person. In fact, I am very much a CAT person. My family jokes that Tillie isn't a 'dog' she is Tillie. just Tillie. I rarely even THINK of her as a dog.. that may seem odd or crazy, but when your baby comes home, I think you will understand.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Ha ha Tillies mom, love your comment -- "she's not a dog, she's Tillie". I know the cat I have presently, Suzy, is very different from my previous kitty, Lulu. I do not know what I will get with Benjamin, yet I already feel very bonded with him. I know you know, they are not "dogs" or "cats", they are fur people, and are individuals who we get to know and love for who they are. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha, seriously... she IS just Tillie. just wait...  they very quickly become part of your family! I totally consider Tillie one of my kids ... sometimes my kids accuse me of loving Tillie more than them ... I pause and say NO ... and then think to myself.. "well ya, sometimes, maybe I do ...Tillie doesn't argue, fight, disobey, give me attitude, sometimes I DO love her more than my kids"!! LOL 

p.s. my kids are 10 1/2 and almost 7... I hear they grow up eventually ... but Tillie never will and that is just fine with me!!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

All puppies are cute, but havanese puppies are really really cute. Yours is no exception at all! He's gorgeous!

I have a standard sized labradoodle (totally has a lab personality). I've done obedience with both dogs (my hav is still only 6 months old). There are some real differences between them. My labradoodle was completely housebroken by 3 months old. My havanese is so stubborn that at 6 months she still has accidents in the house a few times a week and the other day squatted right in front of me and had a huge poop right after coming in from outside! My hav learned to heal very easily on the leash whereas my doodle is still struggling with that one 3 years later. Both picked up the basics like sit and down. My hav is struggling with the stay part because she wants to be right beside me at all times, whereas my doodle is so independent and happy to sit in one place while i walk away. However, my hav mastered the "come" cue right away and only struggles to sit at my feet rather than jump up. I must say the Havanese is so eager to please and so smart training them is so simple. I feel guilty at obedience class when my dog is such a superstar and i did none of the homework, yet the other people in the class have put hours and hours of practice in yet their dogs are BAD! I'm doing clicker training which seems particularly well suited to their intelligent little brains!

Good luck with your pup!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

emichel said:


> Oh lise, you are right of course, there is no competition as to cutest Havanese, I have never seen one that was not adorable. If there is any "competition", though... I will admit that I think that overall the Havanese is the cutest best most adorable breed. Well, I guess that's why we chose them. Actually, there are other breeds I like also, such as Bichon and Maltese. The funny thing is I have not, up until now, thought of myself as a "dog person". There are a lot of dogs I do not particularly enjoy! I do not enjoy little tiny yapping "ankle biters" -- the stereotypical yappy small dog -- nor do I enjoy big slobbery dogs that jump up on me. I do like labs and golden retrievers, but they're too big and full of energy for my living situation. I'd love to live somewhere where I could have several dogs of all sizes, cats, chickens, and goats, but for now, a little Havanese will suit me just fine.
> 
> I wonder how many folks on here also have dogs of other breeds. I know there are a few -- just haven't had much time to get acquainted with everyone yet. Eventually, I would like to know about people's experiences with training their Havanese vs. training their other dogs. In my fantasy, my dog will be very smart, learn everything easily, and we will just sail along -- but I am prepared for other possibilities as well.


I have had dogs all my life. I am not a cat person, they are way to independant! I have to feed my nuturing personality with a being that needs to depend on me!!ound:
I have had big dogs and small. We had a boxer many years ago and I must say, I didnt enjoy all that was boxer. He was like a pup for the first few years, but when they are big, its hard to handle. Food was never an option to leave on the counter because it always disappeared. Even though we brought him to obedience, I had a hard time keeping control of him on walks. He had life threatening allergies that finally got him. During our married life that was our first and last big dog. Scotties were the breed of choice. Smart but not cuddly at all!
I am so excited for my Ted! I have him signed up for puppy training 4 days after we get him......:whoo:


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Little Benjamin Button is precious. I've never been an animal lover. Never wanted pets. Why do I have Tucker? Fell in love with the Havanese breed. I'm extremely prejudice......that's the only breed of dog for me. Like Tammy, Tillie's mom, Tucker's my little guy child. Only girls in our household, 2 daughters and 5 granddaughters and yeah, he's spoiled rotten.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Rita, definitely need some testosterone in that family.ound:


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> yeah Rita, definitely need some testosterone in that family.ound:


You got that right, Dave.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Rita Nelson said:


> Only girls in our household, 2 daughters and 5 granddaughters and yeah, he's spoiled rotten.


And we are the opposite... Benny is the 5th male in this house and I am still the only female! What was I thinking!


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

He is adorable! The wait must be killing you!


----------

